# "Crocodilo" do Zêzere afinal poderá ser um Siluro



## Vince (21 Jul 2011 às 18:11)

Será que aqueles boatos aqui há uns tempos no Douro Internacional também pode ter sido o mesmo peixe ?



> Crocodilo do Zêzere afinal era um peixe-gato
> 
> O crocodilo que uma comerciante e um canoísta pensam ter avistado na albufeira de Castelo Bode, no concelho da Sertã, poderá ser um siluro (ou peixe-gato), como o encontrado ontem de manhã perto da foz do Alge (Figueiró dos Vinhos) pelo dirigente da associação ambientalista AQUATomar.
> 
> ...





Alguns vídeos do Ebro em Espanha:




> Existe notable confusión en lo concerniente a la talla máxima, que puede alcanzar un siluro (Silurus glanis), especie originaria del Este y Centro de Europa, Asia Central y Asia Menor. No es difícil encontrar historias con tamaños increíbles y datos de longitud-peso no correlativos, como peces rondando los 5 m de largo y los 306 Kg de un ejemplar del río Dniper (Rusia, Bielorrusia y Ucrania). A pesar de todo, el mayor ejemplar cuyo peso pudo ser verificado con suficiente fiabilidad es un ejemplar de 2.78 m y 144 Kg capturado en el río Po, Italia.
> 
> La mayoría de los siluros tiene un tamaño rondando los 1.5 m, pudiendo considerarse los ejemplares por encima de los 2 m menos frecuentes y auténticos trofeos para el pescador. El Silurus glanis, prefiere las aguas calmas, profundas y turbias de tramo bajo o en grandes lagos y embalses. Hoy día, el río Ebro (embalses de Mequinenza y Ribarroja), con varios ejemplares de Wels catfish capturados por encima de los 100 Kg, son aguas donde nadan especímenes récord.
> 
> Se cree que el biólogo alemán Roland Lorkowsky, especializado en ecosistemas y peces de agua dulce, en el año 1974 introdujo 32 alevines de Silurus glanis procedentes del río Danubio en el río Segre en el rio Ebro. Su intención, nada ecológica, era repoblar la zona del embalse de Ribarroja para remediar la perdida de peces depredadores y un aumento vertiginoso de la población de carpas, a la vez que poder disfrutar de la captura de estos peces enor. El peligro de la introducción en aguas extrañas de esta especie de boca enorme y grandes dimensiones no ha sido determinado con exactitud. Lo cierto es que la extrema voracidad del siluro ha afectado notablemente al ecosistema, dañando las poblaciones de otros peces, anfibios y mamíferos. Como la erradicación de este pez de la familia de los cóngridos no es posible, las administraciones deben proponer y llevar a cabo medidas de control teniendo en cuenta el peligro que supone la competencia interespecífica con otros predadores como el bass o el lucio, epicentro de la pesca deportiva.











(c) http://pescaprofesional.net/2010/03/16/catfishing-guides-launched-ebro-spain/


----------



## Dan (21 Jul 2011 às 18:24)

Vince disse:


> Será que aqueles boatos aqui há uns tempos no Douro Internacional também pode ter sido o mesmo peixe ?



É bem provável, pelo menos há relatos de terem sido capturados alguns siluros no Douro Internacional.


----------



## duero (21 Jul 2011 às 18:33)

El cocodrilo precisa de aguas cálidas, y no veo posible que un cocodrilo pueda vivir en el Duero entre Septiembre y Mayo aprox. 

Aún así podía ser un nuevo NESSIE como el del lago escocés, bueno sería para el turismo.


----------



## belem (21 Jul 2011 às 18:40)

Muito se fala dos danos que os siluros dão para a fauna, mas até hoje ainda não vi nenhum estudo científico  sobre o assunto, a confirmar tal coisa. E não são peixes assim tão raros.
Os siluros também existem no Interior do Tejo.


----------



## Paulo H (21 Jul 2011 às 19:43)

duero disse:


> El cocodrilo precisa de aguas cálidas, y no veo posible que un cocodrilo pueda vivir en el Duero entre Septiembre y Mayo aprox.
> 
> Aún así podía ser un nuevo NESSIE como el del lago escocés, bueno sería para el turismo.



Eu sinceramente ainda pensei que se tratasse de um brinquedo crocodilo flutuante.. 

Sim, os siluriformes já não são assim tão raros, pelo menos no Tejo. Vi uma reportagem nos E.U.A. sobre os ditos siluros mas referiam-se a uns peixes enormes exóticos trazidos da birmãnia ou indonésia, por aí.. E não ficou provado que fossem carnivoros, o que não impede que na ausência de predadores destruam o habitat das espécies autoctones! O siluro de que falavam nem era do gênero peixe gato, mas tinha a boca comprida e serrilhada, dando um aspecto algo assustador, podendo chegar aos 90kg ou mais.

O crocodilo para além de preferir águas tepidas, é um animal que caça de embuscada, à semelhança do tigre! Logo, não estou bem a ver um crocodilo a andar por aí a perseguir peixes! 

Aqui na beira baixa, em rios afluentes do tejo (ex: rio ponsul), e falando peixes ditos carnivoros, existe já há muito o chamado "tubarão do rio"por atacar patos bravos inclusive, estou a falar do lúcio!


----------



## belem (21 Jul 2011 às 19:51)

Paulo H disse:


> Eu sinceramente ainda pensei que se tratasse de um brinquedo crocodilo flutuante..
> 
> Sim, os siluriformes já não são assim tão raros, pelo menos no Tejo. Vi uma reportagem nos E.U.A. sobre os ditos siluros mas referiam-se a uns peixes enormes exóticos trazidos da birmãnia ou indonésia, por aí.. E não ficou provado que fossem carnivoros, o que não impede que na ausência de predadores destruam o habitat das espécies autoctones! O siluro de que falavam nem era do gênero peixe gato, mas tinha a boca comprida e serrilhada, dando um aspecto algo assustador, podendo chegar aos 90kg ou mais.
> 
> O crocodilo para além de preferir águas tepidas, é um animal que caça de embuscada, à semelhança do tigre! Logo, não estou bem a ver um crocodilo a andar por aí a perseguir peixes!



Pois, eu tb vi esse documentário e tratava-se de outra espécie.
Sobre o peixe-gato gigante ou siluro, ainda não vi documentação científica sobre o impacto que tem nas espécies nativas. Se alguém tiver alguma coisa, seria interessante poder aceder a essa informação. 

A exoticidade do siluro ainda não está bem determinada, pois durante o Pleistoceno, o siluro também existia na Europa Ocidental, só não tenho a confirmação para a P. Ibérica, mas também ainda não me debrucei de forma séria sobre a fauna pleistocénica de peixes dulçaquícolas da P. Ibérica.


----------



## Angelstorm (22 Jul 2011 às 16:04)

Agora há quem diga que o crocodilo está no rio Nabão. Enfim...
http://www.facebook.com/groups/221920081176276?id=233597236675227


----------



## lsalvador (26 Jul 2011 às 11:47)

TOMAR – Está confirmado! Há três anos foram capturados dois crocodilos na barragem de Castelo de Bode… mas não há razões para pânico!

Está confirmado! Há três anos foram capturados dois crocodilos, com menos de quarenta centímetros, junto ao paredão da barragem de Castelo de Bode. Esta indicação foi feita à Hertz, na manhã desta segunda-feira, por João Loureiro, biólogo do Instituto de Conservação da Natureza. O especialista já tinha afirmado o mesmo numa entrevista à SIC e essas declarações causaram revolta entre a população das áreas envolventes à albufeira, que não tinham memória que registasse uma captura desse género. Mas, na verdade, as autoridades, nessa altura, tiveram mesmo que apanhar os dois répteis:

«A minha afirmação é verdadeira. Não se tratou de qualquer invenção. Com efeito, capturámos dois crocodilos, com menos de quarenta centímetros, mesmo junto ao paredão da barragem. Este é um exemplo de uma ocorrência que, infelizmente, acontece algumas vezes. Há registo para algumas pessoas que compram crocodilos recém-nascidos. Com o tempo, os espécimes crescem e não há espaço suficiente para os albergar. E as pessoas, presumimos que na boa fé, acabam por libertar os répteis. Felizmente, nestes casos registados, não há perigosidade para as pessoas uma vez ainda são espécimes pequenos e, ainda para mais, não sobrevivem aos nossos invernos. Tratou-se de um caso pontual na barragem de Castelo de Bode, tal como já aconteceu em discotecas, em casas particulares, etc. Condenamos estes casos porque, de facto, é ilegal ter estas espécies em casa. Desde 1992 que a Lei portuguesa proíbe a detenção destes animais. Mas as pessoas vão até Espanha, onde é legal, e até compram mesmo no nosso país, apesar de ser ilegal. Mas convém reforçar que estas espécies são tropicais e, por isso, não aguentam os nossos invernos. Por prevenção, demos seguimentos a essa denúncia que recebemos nessa altura. Prevenir é melhor do que remediar». Relativamente às recentes denúncias sobre a eventual presença de um novo crocodilo, desta vez de maior porte, João Loureiro quis sossegar as pessoas e afirma que, até agora, não há qualquer indício nesse sentido, até porque os répteis não resistem aos invernos do nosso país. Ficou a garantia de que as patrulhas que têm estado na albufeira de Castelo de Bode não registaram qualquer presença anormal: «Esta denúncia já tem algum tempo e, desde então, há uma colaboração com o SEPNA, que continua em patrulha, mesmo depois de encontrado o tal peixe-gato. Convém dizer que essa denúncia, dada a existência de exemplos anteriores, poderia ser credível. Mas, neste último mês e meio, não foi encontrado qualquer crocodilo. Há registo para este peixe-gato, que tem um tamanho considerável, mas não é perigoso para as pessoas. No entanto, come todos os espécimes de peixes e crustáceos que apanha na água. Com efeito, ao Instituto chegaram alguns e-mails a questionar a existência de crocodilos e vamos responder a essas solicitações. É necessário referir que nada indica que existam crocodilos de grande tamanho e, por isso, não haverá perigosidade para os veraneantes. Não foi possível confirmar esta última denúncia, é um facto, mas foram feitos vários tipos de buscas e, por isso, não nos parece haver motivos para pânico».

Fonte : Radio Hertz


----------



## belem (26 Jul 2011 às 14:40)

Serão crocodilos ou aligátores?
Se forem aligátores, há alguma possibilidade de sobreviverem ao inverno.

PS: Nada me garante que não ande por lá um maior...


----------



## duero (27 Jul 2011 às 02:26)

belem disse:


> Serão crocodilos ou aligátores?
> Se forem aligátores, há alguma possibilidade de sobreviverem ao inverno.
> 
> PS: Nada me garante que não ande por lá um maior...



Cocodrilos no creo que puedan ser, por ser de aguas mucho mas calidas, su distribución es de zonas muy calidas y sin invierno, o con poco invierno.

Pudieran ser cocodrilos soltados en verano por desaprensivos, pero no hubieran sobrevivido al invierno.

Diferente sería si fuear aligator de Sureste de USA o los yacarés de América del Sur que moran en Argentina y Uruguay y se han llegado a encontrar a latitud de 22º Sur.


----------



## belem (27 Jul 2011 às 10:41)

duero disse:


> Cocodrilos no creo que puedan ser, por ser de aguas mucho mas calidas, su distribución es de zonas muy calidas y sin invierno, o con poco invierno.
> 
> Pudieran ser cocodrilos soltados en verano por desaprensivos, pero no hubieran sobrevivido al invierno.
> 
> Diferente sería si fuear aligator de Sureste de USA o los yacarés de América del Sur que moran en Argentina y Uruguay y se han llegado a encontrar a latitud de 22º Sur.



Sim, nos USA chegam até a norte de 30 graus de latitude (N).
Já vi jacarés, no exterior ( ar livre) durante o mês de Janeiro no zoo de Lisboa.
Estavam em estado latente e tanto quanto sei nenhum morreu.
Infelizmente não tinham ali sítio para se enterrarem como costumam de fazer na natureza. Espero que tenham melhorada as instalações.
A outra questão será, qual a viabilidade populacional  através do número de nascimentos bem sucedidos... Já sabemos que são necessárias temperaturas constantes algo entre 28 e 32ºc (mais ou menos). Normalmente as fêmeas fazem ninhos com folhas semi decompostas para obter temperaturas mais altas, pois o material orgânico ao entrar em decomposição liberta calor e permite que o ninho fique quente.
Em Lisboa, talvez seja possível uma taxa de nascimentos bem sucedida, mas apenas durante certos anos... 
Em outras partes do país, mais quentes, tal já seria muito mais frequente.
Mas penso que não tem qualquer interesse introduzir animais destes em Portugal.

Já existiram espécies de crocodilos em Portugal, mas apenas durante fases muito quentes em que o clima era tropical e não conheço nenhuma com equivalente modernos da mesma espécie. É certo que a lista pode ser maior do que penso, mas para já é o que sei.


----------



## duero (27 Jul 2011 às 19:28)

El yacaré negro llega su distribución natural a Buenos Aires y mas al Sur. Buenos Aires ya tiene un invierno como el de Lisboa por ejemplo.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caiman_yacare

Concuerdo que no tiene interes ninguno introducir en la naturaleza estos animales, mesmo sería peligroso para el ganado y las personas como niños pequeños.

Tal vez sería posible el yacaré en explotación comercial para aprovechar su piel, y hacer bolsos y zapatos y otros productos de cuero. 

Desconozco si sería económico, pero al menos no precisarian de instalaciones de calefaccion en invierno pues en la zona de Buenos Aires no precisan de ellas.

Ese sería el único sentido a su introducción, en "granjas peleteras" como los visones americanos.


----------



## Paulo H (27 Jul 2011 às 22:52)

Hoje o jornal reconquista, jornal semanal regional de castelo branco, vem falar dos siluros. Vou-me abstrair da minha opinião e resumir o que o testemunho de um pescador do rio ponsul afluente do rio tejo aqui a 10km de distância. O dito pescador refere que acha estranho um siluro ser encontrado numa barragem. Refere que os siluros foram colocados no rio ebro e posteriormente no tejo, e mais tarde progrediram naturalmente para os afluentes do tejo. Refere que no rio ponsul são apanhados siluros desde 1kg até 14kg, sendo que são muito distintos dos peixe gato. Refere que numa barragem na cidade, em torno da zona industrial existem peixes gato não alcançando mais de 1.5kg. Refere ainda que os siluros dificilmente conseguem perseguir presas como a carpa ou o barbo (partindo do princípio que peixe grande come o pequeno/minha opinião), pelo que a preocupação reside no facto de que os únicos predadores deste peixe se resume ao ser humano!


----------



## belem (29 Jul 2011 às 20:51)

Concordo contigo, Duero.


PauloH, em Portugal existem 2 espécies de peixe-gato: peixe gato preto americano ( mais pequeno) e o siluro ou peixe gato gigante ( muito maior).

O primeiro já é algo abundante, enquanto o segundo parece em progressão.

Uma coisa que pode explicar a presença do siluro em locais inesperados, além da introdução ( ou reintrodução), também pode ser o fenómeno das cheias.

Qualquer predador de topo não deve ter muitos predadores na sua fase adulta ( sobretudo no seu local de origem), mas durante as diferentes fases de crescimento decerto deve conhecer mais perigos.


----------



## Paulo H (29 Jul 2011 às 21:39)

belem disse:


> Concordo contigo, Duero.
> 
> 
> PauloH, em Portugal existem 2 espécies de peixe-gato: peixe gato preto americano ( mais pequeno) e o siluro ou peixe gato gigante ( muito maior).
> ...



Confesso que o que sei sobre siluros é apenas do que vi no tal documentário.. Este meu último post, é apenas uma narrativa da notícia do jornal relativa a um pescador do rio ponsul afluente do tejo. Claro que a opinião do dito pescador vale o que vale.. Eu pessoalmente nunca vi um peixe gato, alias o peixe que me é mais famílias (>90%) é o barbo, depois lá poderá aparecer percas ou carpas, ou num rio de águas mais frias e oxigenadas a truta (não só na serra da estrela, mas também na ribeira da sertã, mas apenas na zona de oleiros). Também já apanhei "pardelhas" no zezere e no ponsul, uns peixes que se prendem às pedras com a boca, sem valor comercial alimentar, apenas são apanhados porque são bom isco para pescar "achegans" (duram mais que as minhocas ou as larvas).

Apenas uma opinião minha, que pode ser falso mito, e estar redondamente equivocado: para mim, um peixe chegado à idade adulta é carnivoro nem que seja por necessidade pontual (complemento), quero dizer com isto que, peixe grande come pequeno!


----------



## belem (29 Jul 2011 às 21:56)

Paulo H disse:


> Confesso que o que sei sobre siluros é apenas do que vi no tal documentário.. Este meu último post, é apenas uma narrativa da notícia do jornal relativa a um pescador do rio ponsul afluente do tejo. Claro que a opinião do dito pescador vale o que vale.. Eu pessoalmente nunca vi um peixe gato, alias o peixe que me é mais famílias (>90%) é o barbo, depois lá poderá aparecer percas ou carpas, ou num rio de águas mais frias e oxigenadas a truta (não só na serra da estrela, mas também na ribeira da sertã, mas apenas na zona de oleiros). Também já apanhei "pardelhas" no zezere e no ponsul, uns peixes que se prendem às pedras com a boca, sem valor comercial alimentar, apenas são apanhados porque são bom isco para pescar "achegans" (duram mais que as minhocas ou as larvas).
> 
> Apenas uma opinião minha, que pode ser falso mito, e estar redondamente equivocado: para mim, um peixe chegado à idade adulta é carnivoro nem que seja por necessidade pontual (complemento), quero dizer com isto que, peixe grande come pequeno!




Sim e isso acontece até aos maiores.
Os lúcios e os siluros, por exemplo, têm também vorazes inimigos, logo bem cedo...
Mas o que realmente importa, é que são peixes que caçam quase tudo, não sendo predadores exclusivos
de uma espécie ou outra.


----------



## duero (2 Ago 2011 às 20:19)

Paulo H disse:


> Hoje o jornal reconquista, jornal semanal regional de castelo branco, vem falar dos siluros. Vou-me abstrair da minha opinião e resumir o que o testemunho de um pescador do rio ponsul afluente do rio tejo aqui a 10km de distância. O dito pescador refere que acha estranho um siluro ser encontrado numa barragem. Refere que os siluros foram colocados no rio ebro e posteriormente no tejo, e mais tarde progrediram naturalmente para os afluentes do tejo. Refere que no rio ponsul são apanhados siluros desde 1kg até 14kg, sendo que são muito distintos dos peixe gato. Refere que numa barragem na cidade, em torno da zona industrial existem peixes gato não alcançando mais de 1.5kg. Refere ainda que os siluros dificilmente conseguem perseguir presas como a carpa ou o barbo (partindo do princípio que peixe grande come o pequeno/minha opinião), pelo que a preocupação reside no facto de que os únicos predadores deste peixe se resume ao ser humano!



*Hoje o jornal reconquista*

HAY UN DIARIO LLAMADO "RECONQUISTA"?

Curioso nombre.


----------



## Paulo H (2 Ago 2011 às 21:33)

duero disse:


> *Hoje o jornal reconquista*
> 
> HAY UN DIARIO LLAMADO "RECONQUISTA"?
> 
> Curioso nombre.



Ola Duero! No se trata de un periódico diário, pero semanal. Lo puedes pesquizar online en: 
www.reconquista.pt

Desconosco por completo la razon de su nombre "reconquista" aunquê pueda tratar-se de la conquista de territórios moros, pero se trata de uno de 3 periódicos de castelo branco: "reconquista", "gazeta do interior", y "povo da beira" (distribucion gratuita).

En el distrito de castelo branco, hay otros periódicos:
-jornal de oleiros
-jornal da sertã
-notícias da covilhã
-jornal do fundão


----------



## duero (3 Ago 2011 às 12:14)

Si, la reconquista fue el proceso de recuperación de la tierra a al-andalus, acontece que hoy en España es muy "politicamente incorrecto" hoy día.

Vi el semanario.

HAY FIEBRE DE ORO ALLÍ?

http://www.reconquista.pt/pagina/edicao/161/23/noticia/16872

No sabía que hubiera por allá. Tal vez bueno para la economía, mas malo para el medio ambiente.


----------



## Paulo H (3 Ago 2011 às 18:11)

duero disse:


> Si, la reconquista fue el proceso de recuperación de la tierra a al-andalus, acontece que hoy en España es muy "politicamente incorrecto" hoy día.
> 
> Vi el semanario.
> 
> ...



Sim existe ouro aqui, ao longo do rio ocreza e seus afluentes desde a localidade de Sarzedas (19km Castelo Branco), passando por Foz do Cobrão até quase à foz no rio Tejo.

Houve de facto exploração do ouro e de outros minérios (volframio, prata, niquel, estanho..) desde a ocupação dos romanos.

Estas extracções foram interrompidas, dada a escassez, mas agora com o preço do ouro em alta, torna-se novamente rentável a sua exploração. 

De qualquer forma sempre foi um tema presente pelas gentes locais, pois em quase todas as décadas passadas terá havido testes para avaliar a quantidade de ouro no subsolo.

Na localidade de Foz do Cobrão (Vila Velha de Rodão) no limite do concelho de Vila Velha de Rodão com Castelo Branco e Proença-a-Nova, existem inclusivé iniciativas turísticas oferecendo um programa composto de passeios pedestres, procura de pepitas de ouro no rio, almoço,..

Observação: A palavra "Reconquista" em português significa (em sentido lato) quase o mesmo que "Conquista", embora signifique conquistar algo que se tenha perdido. Conquistar pode significar "ganhar algo" ou "convencer alguém".


----------



## duero (3 Ago 2011 às 22:13)

Paulo H disse:


> Sim existe ouro aqui, ao longo do rio ocreza e seus afluentes desde a localidade de Sarzedas (19km Castelo Branco), passando por Foz do Cobrão até quase à foz no rio Tejo.
> 
> Houve de facto exploração do ouro e de outros minérios (volframio, prata, niquel, estanho..) desde a ocupação dos romanos.
> 
> ...



*Observação: A palavra "Reconquista" em português significa (em sentido lato) quase o mesmo que "Conquista", embora signifique conquistar algo que se tenha perdido. Conquistar pode significar "ganhar algo" ou "convencer alguém".*

El nombre de RECONQUISTA lo dieron los reinos cristianos por una razón. Para demostrar que los cristianos no eran conquistadores ni agresores ni violentos. RECONQUISTA es volver a tomar lo que es tuyo por derecho, lo que te pertenece, por eso los cristianos decían RECONQUISTA, para dar a entender que era perfectamente moral y etico tomar las tierras que el islam habia robado.

Acontece que en España hoy la RECONQUISTA es discutida (el dinero del petroleo compra muchas voluntades) y ahora es "políticamente incorrecto" hablar de todo ello, pues hay que ser "multicultural".

Mesmo los comunistas e socialistas de Granada (última cidade en poder dos mouros) agora dicen que ja nao debemos festejar o 1 de Janeiro, a toma da cidade por Isabel de Castilla aos mouros,...........dicen que é una festa RACISTA, XENÓFOBA E INTOLERANTE.........Asim dicen.


Nao hubo en tuda a España ningun informativo a recordar este 19 de Julio de 2011, cando fazia aniversario do 19 de Julio de 711, a batalla de Guadalete e a invasiao dos mouros.............NINGUN INFORMATIVO NEM JORNAL FALARAM DOS 1300 ANOS DA INVASIAO MOURA.

Mesmo o Suleste español os arabes do Golfo persico estao a comprar tudas as propiedades, ainda mais ofreceran comprar a alhambra. 

Acho pouco menos que increivel que en Portugal exista un jornal con ese nome,..............ainda nao chegara o "políticamente correcto".



EN CUANTO AO TEMA DO OURO.

SIM, O OURO ESTA A VALER MOITO, 1400 DOLARES A ONZA, e dizen que pode chegar aos 3000, cando 10 anos atras ficaba en 300 aprox. 

Acho que eso pode ser un bocado "peligroso".

A mineria pode ser moito boa para a economía, mais é una coisa transitoria, o medio ambiente e os povos e aldeas ficaran mal para o futuro.

Dinhero rápido, pao para hoje, fome para manha.


----------



## duero (3 Ago 2011 às 22:16)

Y HABLANDO DE SILUROS

Escuche una vez que el MONSTRUO DEL LAGO NESS pudiera ser siluros que soltaran pescadores alguna vez, aunque también senti que pudiera ser un salmón gigante.

De aqui a poco vamos sentir O MONSTRUO DO BARRAGEM DO TEJO


----------



## Paulo H (3 Ago 2011 às 23:06)

duero disse:


> *Observação: A palavra "Reconquista" em português significa (em sentido lato) quase o mesmo que "Conquista", embora signifique conquistar algo que se tenha perdido. Conquistar pode significar "ganhar algo" ou "convencer alguém".*
> 
> El nombre de RECONQUISTA lo dieron los reinos cristianos por una razón. Para demostrar que los cristianos no eran conquistadores ni agresores ni violentos. RECONQUISTA es volver a tomar lo que es tuyo por derecho, lo que te pertenece, por eso los cristianos decían RECONQUISTA, para dar a entender que era perfectamente moral y etico tomar las tierras que el islam habia robado.
> 
> ...



Em Portugal "reconquista" pode significar o mesmo que dizes relativamente a Espanha! Mas no geral, quando se fala essa palavra no dia a dia, não reflete esse significado algo pesado da herança na história! E digo mais, em Portugal se celebra em festas qualquer vitória ou reconquista, sem que seja algo considerado racista ou xenofobo, apenas se trata de história, não pretendemos negar os "erros" do passado! E connosco podem celebrar essas festas, qualquer amigo de qualquer raça ou nacionalidade! E celebram connosco, pois o importante na vida é celebrar, viver sem pesar (remordimentos)!

Por essa razão, reconquista apenas significa para nós uma renovação de uma conquista anterior, mas sem qualquer aspecto mais negativo!
Quando se trata de uma festa, o importante é mesmo festejar com todos!

Uma analogia que considero relevante: nos estados unidos de américa decidiram reescrever o livro de "tom sawyer" ou "hugh o' berry fin" (não sei se escrevi bem), apenas porque segundo alguns tem um carácter racista ao tratar os "negros" com escravos (jim)! Ora é uma perda lastimável que o façam, pois história é história, e todos gostamos como foi escrita a história original, inclusive os descendentes desses escravos americanos, pois o pior que pode acontecer na humanidade é querer apagar a história, nega-la! Por isso celebramos todas/ou algumas das reconquistas em portugal, sem qualquer mal ou pecado ou falta de respeito para com os outros!


----------



## duero (3 Ago 2011 às 23:36)

Paulo H disse:


> Em Portugal "reconquista" pode significar o mesmo que dizes relativamente a Espanha! Mas no geral, quando se fala essa palavra no dia a dia, não reflete esse significado algo pesado da herança na história! E digo mais, em Portugal se celebra em festas qualquer vitória ou reconquista, sem que seja algo considerado racista ou xenofobo, apenas se trata de história, não pretendemos negar os "erros" do passado! E connosco podem celebrar essas festas, qualquer amigo de qualquer raça ou nacionalidade! E celebram connosco, pois o importante na vida é celebrar, viver sem pesar (remordimentos)!
> 
> Por essa razão, reconquista apenas significa para nós uma renovação de uma conquista anterior, mas sem qualquer aspecto mais negativo!
> Quando se trata de uma festa, o importante é mesmo festejar com todos!
> ...



Cierto.

O que acontecera con Tom Sayer, eu senti que fora que no original a palavra a usar para o preto era NIGGER, una palavra que na época fora normal, mais hoje parece ofensiva, por eso acontece esto.

Mas esto acontece con tudo, hoje supe que o novo Spiderman será preto. Nao tenho nada contra os pretos mais acho estupido que Spiderman seja preto cando sempre fora branco. 

En España agora tudo o que ten relaçao con os mouros é moito bó, mais o que ten relaçao con os visigodos e moito mau. Os mouros inteligentes e os visigodos estupidos, agora a historia e asim.

O dinheiro do petroleo compra vontades e "historiadores".


Esto dos libros que estao a mudar............lembro da Uniao Sovietica na época de Stalin con as pinturas.


"Nao ficaba en esta pintura Trosky? Eu lembro de Trosky?"
"NAO, ELE NUNCA ESTIVERA LÍ".

"Nao ficaba Zhinoviev en esta pintura a beira do Lenin?"
"Nao, Zinhoviev ficou nunca a beira de Lenin, vose é errado."

Ao inicio da pintura ficaban lenin, trosky, stalin, zhinoviev, bujarin, kirov, e 200 proletarios mais.

Ao final do stalinismo ficaban na pintura lenin, stalin e un cao que andaba por lí.


----------



## Lisboa001 (4 Ago 2011 às 11:44)

Podem-me dizer se o Siluro já habitava em portugal? ou é uma espécie nova?


----------



## belem (5 Ago 2011 às 19:05)

Lisboa001 disse:


> Podem-me dizer se o Siluro já habitava em portugal? ou é uma espécie nova?



Sabe-se que durante o Pleistoceno tinha uma distribuição muito maior do que a atual na Europa. Relativamente ao caso de Portugal, ainda não procurei nada.


----------



## duero (5 Ago 2011 às 20:00)

Pienso que es dificil.

Los ríos del Sur de Europa, los de las penínsulas helénicas, itálicas e ibéricas, son ríos con fuerte estiaje en el verano, debido al clima. 

Tienen grandes variaciones e incluso en ocasiones los rios mas grandes casi secaran al final del verano. 

Si hoy tienen agua en verano en buena cantidad es debido a los barragens.

El siluro precisa mucha agua, debido a su tamaño precisa rios de gran caudal todo el año y sobre todo rios constantes.

Veo dificil que pudiera vivr en rios de las penínsulas de Europa de manera natural.


----------



## belem (5 Ago 2011 às 20:13)

duero disse:


> Pienso que es dificil.
> 
> Los ríos del Sur de Europa, los de las penínsulas helénicas, itálicas e ibéricas, son ríos con fuerte estiaje en el verano, debido al clima.
> 
> ...



Primeiro, há que lembrar, que o siluro é muito resistente, a águas quentes e com pouco oxigénio.
E depois, que na Grécia, efetivamente, até existe uma espécie própria deste país ( Siluro de Aristóteles).
Por último, os grandes rios do Sul da Europa, como por exemplo o Douro, têm menos probabilidades de secar.
Até porque durante o Pleistoceno, o clima também poderia ser outro. Tudo depende de qual a fase ou fases, em que esta espécie estava mais espalhada pela Europa.


----------



## duero (5 Ago 2011 às 20:30)

belem disse:


> Primeiro, há que lembrar, que o siluro é muito resistente, a águas quentes e com pouco oxigénio.
> E depois, que na Grécia, efetivamente, até existe uma espécie própria deste país ( Siluro de Aristóteles).
> Por último, os grandes rios do Sul da Europa, como por exemplo o Douro, têm menos probabilidades de secar.
> Até porque durante o Pleistoceno, o clima também poderia ser outro. Tudo depende de qual a fase ou fases, em que esta espécie estava mais espalhada pela Europa.



Parece que si, en el río Aspropotamos, mas ese siluro solo es de medio metro y 2 kilos de peso.

Eso era lo que queria decir. 

Es dificil la existencia de grandes peces en los rios de las penínsulas mediterraneas, debido a las secas en los rios. Hoy con los barragens eso se ha solucionado pero hace años en ocasiones incluso los rios grandes sufrian sequias al final del verano.


----------



## belem (5 Ago 2011 às 20:58)

duero disse:


> Parece que si, en el río Aspropotamos, mas ese siluro solo es de medio metro y 2 kilos de peso.
> 
> Eso era lo que queria decir.
> 
> Es dificil la existencia de grandes peces en los rios de las penínsulas mediterraneas, debido a las secas en los rios. Hoy con los barragens eso se ha solucionado pero hace años en ocasiones incluso los rios grandes sufrian sequias al final del verano.



Então e o esturjão não é uma espécie nativa dos rios da Ibéria? Não existiu até bem no interior?
E os rios grandes secam completamente? Se assim fosse, não haviam quase espécies de peixes de água doce na Europa Mediterrânea.
E depois lá está, a questão climática que também poderia ter sido diferente no Pleistoceno.


----------



## duero (5 Ago 2011 às 21:42)

belem disse:


> Então e o esturjão não é uma espécie nativa dos rios da Ibéria? Não existiu até bem no interior?
> E os rios grandes secam completamente? Se assim fosse, não haviam quase espécies de peixes de água doce na Europa Mediterrânea.
> E depois lá está, a questão climática que também poderia ter sido diferente no Pleistoceno.



El esturión ficaba en el Guadalquivir practicamente en su último tramo, si, era un pez grande, pero era algo extraño, de hecho solo ficaba en ese rio.

En la Europa mediterranea los peces sao mais pequenos, por eso, moitos dos rios do mediterraneo no verao sempre secaban.

Sim, no pleistoceno bem pode ser diferente, mais con o clima mediterraneo as coisas mudaran. 


Mesmo os grandes rios sufrian secas fortes, nem imaginar os rios pequenos.

Una das coisas que acontece nos países do Mediterraneo é que os rios nem sao motio conhecidos.

Portugal é excepçao, pois as duas cidades mais importantes ten grandes rios, como Douro e Tejo, mais..........¿CUAL É O RIO DE BARCELONA? VOSE CONHECE?

O RIO DE MADRID É O MANZANARES, MAIS ACHO QUE NAO HA NENHUMA CAPITAL DE EUROPA CON UN RIO TAO POUCA COISA............TAL VEZ ATENAS, NA GRECIA.


A fauna dos nosos rios nao pode comparar con a fauna do Danubio, o Rhin, mesmo o Senna de París, e tantos rios de Centroeuropa, moito mas caudalosos, e sobre tudo moito mais constantes ao longo do ano.


----------



## duero (5 Ago 2011 às 21:52)

Nos rios da costa Este peninsular, onde as montañas fican perto da costa, na área de Valencia, o Murcia as únicas áreas onde pescar sao os barragens, por caso algunos rios pode pescar algun peixe pequeno.

Se vose olha na Valencia, Murcia, Andalucía Oriental, mesmo en áreas de Cataluña as montañas fican perto da Costa, e os rios sao de 100 ou 150 kms, e no verao nao levan agua nenhuma.

A península ibérica e grande e maciza e "ladeada" ao Oeste, os rios que vao a Atlantico levan moitos kms, e ainda mais levan agua de moitas montañas como o Douro, agua da Cordillera Iberica, da Cantabirca da Central, mais os rios do Leste peninsular sao ben secos no verao.

En Grecia acho que acontece o mesmo, montañas perto ao mar e rios cortos e que no verao secan, acho que Grecia debe ter problemas con eso. 

Una cidade tao famosa como Atenas, mais ninguen conhece o nome do seu rio, eu nao conhezo, cando tudos sabemos que o Senna é de Paris, o Tamesis de Londres, o Danubio de Viena, etc.....

Eso acontece tamben na area cantabrica mais é moito diferente, é una zona con un verao fresquinho e humedo, e mesmo no verao esos rios levan agua.


----------



## belem (6 Ago 2011 às 02:58)

duero disse:


> El esturión ficaba en el Guadalquivir practicamente en su último tramo, si, era un pez grande, pero era algo extraño, de hecho solo ficaba en ese rio.
> 
> En la Europa mediterranea los peces sao mais pequenos, por eso, moitos dos rios do mediterraneo no verao sempre secaban.
> 
> ...




Também existiram esturjões no Guadiana, mas não sei em que zona, em concreto.

E sim, sei o que é um rio que sofre fortes efeitos da estiagem, basta  ver o rio Sabor, que fica numa zona bem árida. 
Mas há rios e rios... Um rio tão grande como o Douro ou o Tejo, devem secar com muito menos facilidade.

Infelizmente não tenho um conhecimento profundo sobre a fauna piscícola de água doce da Europa Central, por isso é difícil estabelecer paralelismos. Mas isso na minha opinião, nem é o mais importante. Com dados aprofundados sobre a fauna fóssil dos nossos rios, talvez poderíamos fazer grandes descobertas.


----------



## duero (6 Ago 2011 às 12:05)

belem disse:


> Também existiram esturjões no Guadiana, mas não sei em que zona, em concreto.
> 
> E sim, sei o que é um rio que sofre fortes efeitos da estiagem, basta  ver o rio Sabor, que fica numa zona bem árida.
> Mas há rios e rios... Um rio tão grande como o Douro ou o Tejo, devem secar com muito menos facilidade.
> ...



Tampoco yo conozco la fauna icticola de los rios, un poco apenas, mas creo que es lógico pensar que la fauna de rios como el Danubio, el Rhin y los rios de esas cuencas debe ser muy diferente a los rios del Sur de Europa.

Los grandes rios de la península ibérica (Duero, Tajo, Ebro, Guadiana, Guadalquivir), creo que nunca secaran históricametne mas es seguro que en años secos bajaran con poco caudal, es mas dificil la existencia de peces de gran tamaño.

No obstante, el hecho de que los rios peninsulares sean asi, y el hecho de que no estén conectados a las cuencas del resto de Europa, hace que tengan gran cantidad de endemismos.


----------



## duero (6 Ago 2011 às 12:21)

Vemos como hay bastante riqueza icticola en nuestros rios con bastantes endemismos.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Peces_continentales_de_la_Península_Ibérica


----------



## belem (6 Ago 2011 às 15:52)

duero disse:


> Tampoco yo conozco la fauna icticola de los rios, un poco apenas, mas creo que es lógico pensar que la fauna de rios como el Danubio, el Rhin y los rios de esas cuencas debe ser muy diferente a los rios del Sur de Europa.:



Ok. Eu sinceramente não sei se será assim tão lógico, pois existem outras limitações na Europa Central, como por exemplo, o gelo. Eventualmente até poderá ter mais espécies de peixes de água doce, mas isso, só mesmo com dados.




duero disse:


> Los grandes rios de la península ibérica (Duero, Tajo, Ebro, Guadiana, Guadalquivir), creo que nunca secaran históricametne mas es seguro que en años secos bajaran con poco caudal, es mas dificil la existencia de peces de gran tamaño.
> 
> No obstante, el hecho de que los rios peninsulares sean asi, y el hecho de que no estén conectados a las cuencas del resto de Europa, hace que tengan gran cantidad de endemismos.



Ok.


----------



## duero (6 Ago 2011 às 18:32)

Como digo eu nao conhezo, mais acho dificil que os grandes peixes de rios como O Danubio ou o Rhin, podan vivir nos rios mediterraneos con fortes secas. Podera ser no final dos grandes rios, ja perto ao mar, onde temos grande caudal, como o Ebro, Tajo, Duero, etc....mais fora de eles, acho que nao fora posivel, sen barragens.

Sim, o gelo é limitante, mais tambien acho que eses peixes deben ficar con habito ao inverno.

Esto leva me a pensar que para mi, a minha opinao é que os barragens en nosas latitudes mesmo con grande impacto ambiental sao mas positivos que negativos.

Nao sao só utiles, se nao que eses barragens poden ser áreas para os paxaros e aves, e estao a fazer o papel dos lagos e lagunas.

Por vezes as areas a inundar nao ten gran valor, e o barragen esta a melhorar a area.

Un ejemplo pode ser o el embalse de Alcantara, en la Extremadura española, perto a frontera con Portugal, a area inundada nao tenía valor nenhumo, apenas una devesa como tantas outras. O barragen agora fizera un melhor paisagem e ainda temos moitos kms de devesas. Fican moitas aves e peixes que nao ficaran sen o barragen, e ainda mais, as especies de ribera: Salix, Fraxinus, etc....progresaran.

Entao os barragens por veces acho que sao positivos, sobre tudo en areas con pouco valor.

E una opiniao.


----------



## duero (6 Ago 2011 às 18:34)

Aquí un endemismo portugues

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iberochondrostoma_lusitanicum


----------



## belem (7 Ago 2011 às 17:35)

duero disse:


> Como digo eu nao conhezo, mais acho dificil que os grandes peixes de rios como O Danubio ou o Rhin, podan vivir nos rios mediterraneos con fortes secas. Podera ser no final dos grandes rios, ja perto ao mar, onde temos grande caudal, como o Ebro, Tajo, Duero, etc....mais fora de eles, acho que nao fora posivel, sen barragens..Sim, o gelo é limitante, mais tambien acho que eses peixes deben ficar con habito ao inverno.



Estava a referir-me ao número de espécies.
Realmente é algo que para mim, não tem qualquer importância, pois é algo variável e que só posso opinar com dados.




duero disse:


> Esto leva me a pensar que para mi, a minha opinao é que os barragens en nosas latitudes mesmo con grande impacto ambiental sao mas positivos que negativos.
> 
> Nao sao só utiles, se nao que eses barragens poden ser áreas para os paxaros e aves, e estao a fazer o papel dos lagos e lagunas.
> 
> ...



Sim, na minha opinião, em casos específicos, penso que uma barragem pode ser um benefício.


----------



## duero (30 Ago 2011 às 19:44)

Siluro en el Ebro de 185 libras.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...els-giant-185lb-catfish-friends-head-bar.html


----------

